# Enola Gay at NASM Udvar-Hazy



## twoeagles (Oct 31, 2006)

Raised on Navy fighters, I had little interest in B-29's until late last year.
The more I read, the greater my respect for the aircraft and the men who
flew them. In it's day, it was the most complex machine man had built
up to that time, and only the Manhatten Project exceeded it in cost. 
Seeing her fully assembled, and knowing what she was and where she had
flown makes it an emotional experience walking around her.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 31, 2006)

I went to this musuem February last year. Was very neat to see her up close.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice shots. They did a good job on the restoration.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, nice shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi!

DerAlder, didn't some old Japanese war veteran chuck a can of red paint at the Enola Gay (saw it on TV, ages ago)?

James.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2006)

I dont know. I have never heard that, but it may have happened.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2006)

I just did a search for it though and yeah apparantly in 2003 there was a protest at the musuem about the Enola Gay being on display since it dropped the bomb, and a Japanese man threw a can of red paint at it.


----------

